# FBSD 8 squid pf not redirecting



## triumdh (Jun 8, 2010)

Hi,

I have Squid installed with pf transparent option set in Makefile.

In pf.conf I have


```
rdr on int_if inet proto tcp from any to any port www -> 127.0.0.1 port 3128
```

in squid.conf


```
http_port 127.0.0.1:3128 transparent
```

There is no port 3128 traffic on internal interface just port 80 and website traffic works on internal network.

When I try 


```
squidclient -h 127.0.0.1 -p 3128 http://www.freebsd.org/
```

I get a connection and an entry in the access.log

When I set the client to manual proxy settings I see traffic on int_if but no webpage or squid error page.

Results of "sockstat -l4p 3128"


```
USER     COMMAND    PID   FD PROTO  LOCAL ADDRESS         FOREIGN ADDRESS
squid    squid      67146 17 tcp4   127.0.0.1:3128        *:*
```

The redirection doesn't appear to work.

Any assistance would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jun 8, 2010)

Either use 'rdr pass' or write a separate 'pass in' rule to allow the traffic in.


----------



## triumdh (Jun 8, 2010)

Thanks for the reply.

I had a skip rule on int_if instead of a pass. It now works after removing.

Sorry to bother.


----------

